# Chaigley Horsebox builder



## Noel's life (7 August 2016)

Hi, we need a duplicate partition for our 3.5t horsebox that was built by Chaigley.  We cannot find a telephone number to contact them direct. Can anyone please help ?


----------



## Newlands (14 August 2016)

I used to have a Foxy Twin, which was actualy made by Chaigley so they may be able to help?  Or Freddie Gover near Gatwick seems to be able to fix most things.


----------



## neddy man (14 August 2016)

Chaigley went into volentary liquidation in jan 2015


----------

